# Neuen Tab öffnen per mittlerer Maustaste funktioniert nicht (Nur PCGH.de)



## Soulsnap (1. April 2014)

*Neuen Tab öffnen per mittlerer Maustaste funktioniert nicht (Nur PCGH.de)*

Hi 

Ich habe seit ca einer Stunde das Problem, das ich auf der PCGH Homepage keine News mehr per mittlerer Maustaste öffnen kann.
Ein Rechtsklick um das Untermenü zu öffnen ist auch nicht möglich. Ein direkter Linksklick allerdings öffnet dann den gewünschten Link.

Das Problem tritt einzig und allein auf PCGH.de auf. Im Forum sowie auf allen anderen Seiten im Netz funktioniert es.

Ich hoffe das ist nur wieder irgend ein Aprilscherz 

MfG

Edit: Nun funktioniert auch der normale Linksklick erst nach mehrfachen Versuchen -.-


----------



## LastChaosTyp (1. April 2014)

*AW: Neuen Tab öffnen per mittlerer Maustaste funktioniert nicht (Nur PCGH.de)*

Bei mir geht alle swunderbar. Was hast du für ein BS und was für einen Browser?


----------



## Soulsnap (1. April 2014)

*AW: Neuen Tab öffnen per mittlerer Maustaste funktioniert nicht (Nur PCGH.de)*

Win 7 Ultimate 64 Bit, am vorletzten Sonntag erst wiedermal neu aufgespielt und Firefox V 28.0

Edit: Mittlerweile funktioniert es manchmal nach mehrfachem Versuch. Dann wieder nicht uswusf.

Edit2: Ich muss zwischen 5 und 8 mal die Mittlere Maustaste klicken damit sich ein neuer Tab öffnet. Und wie gesagt habe ich ds Problem NUR auf PCGH.de oO


----------



## Cinnayum (1. April 2014)

*AW: Neuen Tab öffnen per mittlerer Maustaste funktioniert nicht (Nur PCGH.de)*

Das ist ein Problem von Firefox und dem Pop-Up-Blocker. (und der Webseite von PCGH)

Nimm Chrome, dann isses weg.

Ich mochte den FF auch lieber, aber es gibt keine "Lösung" dafür. Im Forum existiert ein Thread dazu, aber die Antwort des Technischen Teams hier ist: Das Problem kann nicht nachvollzogen werden.


----------



## middleclicksolution (15. August 2014)

*AW: Neuen Tab öffnen per mittlerer Maustaste funktioniert nicht (Nur PCGH.de)*

Heyho,

ich habe die Lösung durch Rumprobieren gefunden.

1. Einfach diese beiden Werte (middlemouse.openNewWindow, browser.tabs.opentabfor.middleclick) auf false setzen. FF neustarten.
2. Dann wieder auf true und FF neustarten.

Das hat bei mir geholfen, jetzt geht wieder alles normal.


Grüße


----------

